# How many people have you on your 'ignore' list?



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

No naming names, don't want this to be a cruel thread. Just interested in the numbers.

*0*


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

0


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

0. Everyone has interestign things to say and I rarely fidn things offensive.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I have 2, because the things they'd say really made me want to argue with them and call them banana headed tree monkeys, and I didn't think I'd be able to show restraint every time. I don't think either of them post here anymore cause I haven't noticed the "____ is on your ignore list. To show post, blah blah" in quite a while.

Edit: Turns out they were both perma banned...


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Nada/zilch/zip!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Losm said:


> *Nada*/zilch/zip!



Nada!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I had 1, but she got banned so I'm down to 0.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Nada!


Damn it, my clever double entendre has been exposed! 


 *adds Jollygoggles to list*
:b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Didn't know there was one


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

three.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

0 I've used it though in the past.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I wish I could read what Losm just wrote.
Shame she's on my ignore list.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

None. I don't find any member of this site posts to be worth the hassle of putting on ignore. With that said, I wouldn't be surprised if I made a couple of people's ignore list.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

1 for harassment


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

None yet. I was considering putting this one guy on my ignore list but he hasn't posted in a while. He kept attacking my posts (and other posters too). Twice he successfully baited me. Asked a question hoping I'd say the expected response and then would say I was selfish or whatever.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Zilch


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I had one on there, but they don't appear to be there anymore. Weird.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Nihill, let's hope it stays like that


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

yay 0 as well.. on this site, but other forums I've used that function... quite extensively. xP 

_*feels a group hug coming on*._


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Losm said:


> Nada/zilch/zip!





Jollygoggles said:


> Nada!





Losm said:


> Damn it, my clever double entendre has been exposed!
> 
> 
> *adds Jollygoggles to list*
> :b


Don't mind me, I'll just be in the corner. :cry


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha ha, zero users on my list I love evah 1 :hug


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

None. Anyone who has me on their ignore list is a horrible person though!:b


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

zero i wont block anyone unless they flood my inbox


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

None.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

None


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know who has me on their "ignore list", but I do have one creepy guy on my ignore list.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

the wording of your question is kinda confusing.

I have 1 person on my list but I don't even know why... It's not like I actually ignore them :lol. I have no idea how many have me on their list though.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Zero.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

None. I can't be bothered.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Paloma M said:


> I don't know who has me on their "ignore list", but I do have one creepy guy on my ignore list.


I thought we discussed this, I just happened to be bird watching from inside my van towards your house. I don't even do it that often anymore. :blank


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ :spit


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zero.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

0


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Right now 17, I used to have around 25 or so.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Pickl.... I mean 0


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Here? None

In real life outside of SAS? About a thousand.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

0 There's not really that many people here that annoy me enough. Though there is one douche who I would happily put on there except he doesn't post as much anymore so I don't really care.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

0..love you all lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

None so far.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

One right now.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

None but this thread wants me to know if I'm on any ignore lists lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I would never ignore my haters. They fuel my fire.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

0


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Now it's 0 again.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

zero


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

0

But I bet Im on a couple.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

1 for a few days now


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Zero


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I just checked, 1 but they are now perma banned. So, I guess I can remove them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Zero......why would I ignore any of these wonderful people.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

8. 

I'm thinking about adding a few more. I used to be against putting people on ignore, but I just don't have the energy to deal w/ bs like I used to.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Two, both guys were bored trolls who glimpsed at personal stuff I wrote and used that as ammunition against me, it's whatever. I assume both made a different acct by now anyways.

I suspect several people have me on ignore, or perhaps I'm just being paranoid, I often feel like a thread killer, heh.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

none. i am too curious. and fierce.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

20


----------

